# Shellac nails



## Mixxi (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

I couldn't find a topic on shellac so thought I'd start one as I have a few questions. I had shellac done about a week and a half ago and I love it! It looks so much better than a regular manicure and my nails seem really strong. However, I already have a fair bit of nail growth. If you get shellac, how often do you get it done? Also, have you noticed that it weakens your natural nails over time?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Apr 6, 2016)

In a perfect world, I would get my shellac nails re-done every two weeks, but I stretch it to three.

I find that the only thing that weakens my nails is how the shellac is removed. If I go to a cheap place where they "drill" it off, it damages my nails.  If I go to a nice place and the shellac is soaked in acetone and gently removed, it doesn't hurt my nails.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 14, 2016)

I was really disappointed as Monday one of my nails broke off with the shellac on!! I went and got my nails done with biosculpture gel at this nice place near me as someone told me it generally lasts 3 weeks and makes your nails stronger than shellac. I will report back in a couple of weeks to see if I've had any breakages.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 14, 2016)

mine usually break easily but with shellac i never had them broken. and it looks amazing and no chips even 14 days later.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 14, 2016)

SubwayDreaming said:


> In a perfect world, I would get my shellac nails re-done every two weeks, but I stretch it to three.
> 
> I find that the only thing that weakens my nails is how the shellac is removed. If I go to a cheap place where they "drill" it off, it damages my nails.  If I go to a nice place and the shellac is soaked in acetone and gently removed, it doesn't hurt my nails.




why don't you soak it off yourself at home? it should not be "drilled" off


----------



## jamienewel (Apr 19, 2016)

I've recently started doing my own gels at home !


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 29, 2016)

jamienewel said:


> I've recently started doing my own gels at home !



What kit do you have and are you pleased with the results.


I have to say I'm quite impressed with the biosculpture gel. Lovely colour and I've had no chips or breakages in 2 and a half weeks. Going on Tuesday to get it redone.


----------

